# Any one know what this is?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found this flower(?) in Cedar Valley and was wondering what it is. I can't find anything quite like it on the inter web that will tell me what it is.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe it might be Indian Paintbrush....Lokey Boy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Agreed .45

That's what we call it too


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Another vote for .45's answer, that is what I grew up calling it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

definitely Indian Paintbrush. The Wyoming State Flower.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Yep, my wife agrees,and shes a blooming flower lover:smile:


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

castilleja linariifolia if you want to impress your friends


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That's what I thought, but none of the pics I could find were quite a match. The stems looked wrong.
Nice to hear from you Mr. 45. Its been a while.


----------

